# Hydrostat lever creeps forward



## malync2 (Jul 15, 2013)

I need to know how to adjust the hydrostat lever on my 20hp Sunstar. It keeps creeping forward while operating, so it gos faster and faster. I want it to stay where I put it, but can't figure out how to "tighten" it. Thanks for any help.

Mark


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Could it be that the damper is worn out (little shock absorber) in linkage.


----------



## bfarroo (Mar 1, 2014)

Any updates on this, mine does the same.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone had that same issue on another forum and it seem that there is apparently a tension screw or nut somewhere in the linkage.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

There appears to be a locknut and small compression spring on the pivot shaft. It could be that it needs to be tightened down a couple of notches. I am not sure it is on the 20 hp tractor.


----------



## bfarroo (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll give it a try. Everything is buried down in there so I want to have some direction before I get in there. Another issue I have is that the tractor wants to ever so slightly move in reverse when it is in neutral. I'm assuming there is a linkage adjustment somewhere, can anyone narrow that down for me? Also does anyone have a link to a owners manual or service manual? I was able to find a parts manual on one of the sites which helps but a owners or service manual would be better.

Thanks,


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

don't know that tractor, but mine has a friction adjustment on the transmission control to help prevent creeping changes in speed, it is just a couple screws that are easily accessible and add tension toward the handle base as it moves through the gear ranges. on mine the creeping in reverse/forward issue is a little more complicated, but not that bad, but I find it finickey to adjust, and the rear of the tractor has to be jacked up, it is an exercise I find better for warm weather or a heated garage. yours might be completely different, I'm sure someone can be more specific for you.


----------

